# Cameras on the Taylor



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

I should add - the photo on bottom left is kinda crappy, but there's one of those motion activated game cams strapped to that willow tree. It's the black spot just above the fence line. We counted as many as 5 total, but there may well be more that we didn't see.


----------



## wild bill (Jun 1, 2008)

It is pathetic that these guys have nothing better to do than harass boaters/anglers. I was fishing through the middle a few hours after you on Wednesday and a Harmels waitress actually stopped her interactions with customers to run to the rail and photograph us floating through and fishing. We waived to her and told her to have a great day (I think it may have pissed her off).


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Unbelievable. This stupidity must be contagious....


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

So if "his" fish swim downstream into the Gunny does he hunt them down and cut their fins off?


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

Jensjustduckie said:


> So if "his" fish swim downstream into the Gunny does he hunt them down and cut their fins off?


That's an excellent question. I hope he does though, the Gunny is better off with out his pellet fed dogs.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Excellent recon Slave. 

That's the way to do it, smile, wave, be friendly, and keep floating it.

I have to wonder about the legality of angle iron installed on the bridge with metal spikes!?! Sounds like a booby-trap intended to cause bodily harm!?!


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm going over there again soon. I take out at South Bank but now I may float on down with cameras of my own rolling and get some video of this buffoonery for youtube.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm going to try to get pics of the angle iron on the next trip, at a glance though, there appeared to be no earthly purpose for it. 

Theophilus - don't forget to bring a rod when you go. If I'm reading the situation correctly, they're taking the position that it's okay to float through, but not to fish while doing so. After all, this issue never really was about rafting - it's always been about fishing.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

the ranch boss (who is there every day of the year) wont give your problems if you just float through quietly and shut your mouth, and keep your fly rod on your boat. if you be quiet and respectful, then they wont give you any shit. but the minute your drop your line into the water, you can expect the be followed and photographed.

i really dont get why it is such a big deal to you- how many miles of public, open water is there available to you above and below this stretch? and on countless other rivers across the state? So why do you have to come and ruin it for all of us? "making your point" and insisting on fishing is only making it WORSE, not better. youre not making a stand or making an issue, youre just screwing over other boaters. im tired of you people thinking the river is yours, and cant just deal with this. its plain and simple: float through, and keep your line off the water, and you wont be harassed. end of discussion. but if you just cant hold back and just have to be THAT GUY, and just HAVE to drop your line in, then you should expect to get photo'd, followed, and harassed. and i hope they bust your ass for it, because you fuckholes are ruining it for everyone!!!!


----------



## robanna (Apr 20, 2004)

yetigonecrazy said:


> the ranch boss (who is there every day of the year) wont give your problems if you just float through quietly and shut your mouth, and keep your fly rod on your boat. if you be quiet and respectful, then they wont give you any shit. but the minute your drop your line into the water, you can expect the be followed and photographed.
> 
> i really dont get why it is such a big deal to you- how many miles of public, open water is there available to you above and below this stretch? and on countless other rivers across the state? So why do you have to come and ruin it for all of us? "making your point" and insisting on fishing is only making it WORSE, not better. youre not making a stand or making an issue, youre just screwing over other boaters. im tired of you people thinking the river is yours, and cant just deal with this. its plain and simple: float through, and keep your line off the water, and you wont be harassed. end of discussion. but if you just cant hold back and just have to be THAT GUY, and just HAVE to drop your line in, then you should expect to get photo'd, followed, and harassed. and i hope they bust your ass for it, because you fuckholes are ruining it for everyone!!!!


Wait minute. The people fishing are NOT the ones ruining it for other boaters. They have every right to fish where ever they want. Don't try to shift the blame from d-bags making this an issue (the land owners).


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

yetigonecrazy said:


> the ranch boss (who is there every day of the year) wont give your problems if you just float through quietly and shut your mouth, and keep your fly rod on your boat. if you be quiet and respectful, then they wont give you any shit. but the minute your drop your line into the water, you can expect the be followed and photographed.
> 
> i really dont get why it is such a big deal to you- how many miles of public, open water is there available to you above and below this stretch? and on countless other rivers across the state? So why do you have to come and ruin it for all of us? "making your point" and insisting on fishing is only making it WORSE, not better. youre not making a stand or making an issue, youre just screwing over other boaters. im tired of you people thinking the river is yours, and cant just deal with this. its plain and simple: float through, and keep your line off the water, and you wont be harassed. end of discussion. but if you just cant hold back and just have to be THAT GUY, and just HAVE to drop your line in, then you should expect to get photo'd, followed, and harassed. and i hope they bust your ass for it, because you fuckholes are ruining it for everyone!!!!


 

Fishing is a big deal to folks just like the the right to float is a big deal to you. This slippery slope begins with "dont fish, just float". Then it turns into "dont fish, dont float-stay out!".
The same applies to you as for "i really dont get why it is such a big deal to you- how many miles of public, open water is there available to you above and below this stretch? and on countless other rivers across the state?" Do you want someone dictating where and what you can float? 
Those wishing to float and fish are not ruining it for everyone. Shaw is the one trying to do that.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

yetigonecrazy said:


> the ranch boss (who is there every day of the year) wont give your problems if you just float through quietly and shut your mouth, and keep your fly rod on your boat. if you be quiet and respectful, then they wont give you any shit. but the minute your drop your line into the water, you can expect the be followed and photographed.
> 
> i really dont get why it is such a big deal to you- how many miles of public, open water is there available to you above and below this stretch? and on countless other rivers across the state? So why do you have to come and ruin it for all of us? "making your point" and insisting on fishing is only making it WORSE, not better. youre not making a stand or making an issue, youre just screwing over other boaters. im tired of you people thinking the river is yours, and cant just deal with this. its plain and simple: float through, and keep your line off the water, and you wont be harassed. end of discussion. but if you just cant hold back and just have to be THAT GUY, and just HAVE to drop your line in, then you should expect to get photo'd, followed, and harassed. and i hope they bust your ass for it, because you fuckholes are ruining it for everyone!!!!



I'll quote this little gem just so you can't go back and delete it after pretty much everyone on here tears you a new one. 

Now, my response: 

You sir, are a spineless douchebag. The point is not how many miles of public water above or below the ranch one can go and fish without harassment. The point is standing up for one's rights. It is my right to float through there AND fish if I see fit. People like you, who feel the need to bend to the will of others in order to maintain the peace are nothing more than spineless cowards. I'd be interested in knowing just exactly how my coming down there and lawfully excercising my rights to float and fish is "ruining it for everyone"? Furthermore, why should I be forced, or even encouraged to keep my rod in the boat? Floating is legal, fishing is legal, float-fishing is legal - where's the problem. If there is a problem, I didn't create it, Lewis Shaw did. If there is a resolution to this issue it will come thanks to the hard work, dedication, and bravery of folks like myself, OutbackJack and a few others who will not be intimidated, not spineless little pussies like you. 

So just what do you propose? Should we all take it lying down, as you suggest, and cross our fingers and hope the problem goes away? Not my style - I'll fight to the death for what I believe in. Would you?

-Your B.F.F.

-Slave


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

yetigonecrazy said:


> the ranch boss (who is there every day of the year) wont give your problems if you just float through quietly and shut your mouth, and keep your fly rod on your boat. if you be quiet and respectful, then they wont give you any shit. but the minute your drop your line into the water, you can expect the be followed and photographed.
> 
> i really dont get why it is such a big deal to you- how many miles of public, open water is there available to you above and below this stretch? and on countless other rivers across the state? So why do you have to come and ruin it for all of us? "making your point" and insisting on fishing is only making it WORSE, not better. youre not making a stand or making an issue, youre just screwing over other boaters. im tired of you people thinking the river is yours, and cant just deal with this. its plain and simple: float through, and keep your line off the water, and you wont be harassed. end of discussion. but if you just cant hold back and just have to be THAT GUY, and just HAVE to drop your line in, then you should expect to get photo'd, followed, and harassed. and i hope they bust your ass for it, because you fuckholes are ruining it for everyone!!!!


This fall maybe I'll come over there and float through duck hunting


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

ZGjethro said:


> This fall maybe I'll come over there and float through duck hunting


OOOooooh that sounds fun. A cast and blast would be fantastic!

Slave, ya wanna trade a trip? I'm a guide up here on the North Platte. You show me the water down there and I'll treat you to a fun day of hogs up here. Maybe this fall?


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

"All that is necessary for evil to triumph is for a few good men to do nothing."
-Edmund Burke (paraphrased)

First post in almost two years, had to lead off well.

Yeti, your position is contemptible. We, as free men, DO OWN THE RIVER. Every time I drive past there and see the herculean effort that asshat has put into prohibiting an approach to "his" riverbank with those ridiculous wooden obelisks and strung wire I have to think of puppies and butterflies and big fat titties to quell my rage. I regret that the whole of science and engineering to this point in history has not succeeded in making a silent chainsaw. Those posts would burn brightly in my stove for free men everywhere! 

Kudos to you, slave. If not for men like you, this post would be in Deutsch. I for one cannot believe that this jackoff out of state landowner hasn't been drug behind a pickup yet. In the backwaters of Penn's Woods from whence I came a pitchfork mob would have decided his fate long before a legislature had the chance. 

I don't fish, but I see this as a call to arms. If every man, woman and child in the Gunnison Valley put on the river and fished to they're little heart's content there's not a damn thing ANYBODY could do about it. Take all the pictures you want, jittbag, I hope my cock and my middle finger fit in the frame!!!


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

freexbiker said:


> OOOooooh that sounds fun. A cast and blast would be fantastic!
> 
> Slave, ya wanna trade a trip? I'm a guide up here on the North Platte. You show me the water down there and I'll treat you to a fun day of hogs up here. Maybe this fall?


HELL YES!!! 

P.M. sent...

BastardSonofElvis - First of all, welcome back. If you ever want to get into fishing, I'd be glad to school you a bit, as would a few others on here. Send me a P.M. if you like. 

-Slave


----------



## bellotti (Nov 16, 2008)

This is a bridge they built, right? If its a privately owned bridge and someone gets injured on something like that angle iron aren't they liable?


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Sounds like a call for a mass fish/float. I don't fish much nowadays, but I would break out my fly rod just to see if I could catch some of Shaw's fish. Holding a fish up to his camera's as we float by would be worth it!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeti, I've remained silent as you've embarrassed yourself and this entire community time and time again on Mountainbuzz, but this is over the line even for you. Pathetic. 
Joe


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

yetigonecrazy said:


> ..........if you just float through quietly and shut your mouth, and keep your fly rod on your boat.......
> 
> i really dont get why it is such a big deal to you- im tired of you people thinking the river is yours, and ................then you should expect to get photo'd, followed, and harassed. and i hope they bust your ass for it, because you fuckholes are ruining it for everyone!!!!


yeti - i can appreciate that you don't want trouble on the home front, but these guys are seriously out of line. 

I hope you arent' serious about some of these statements.......

You hope they bust someone's ass for floating and fishing legally on public water.....

Wow, just wow. 
I do have to say that the water laws in CO are one of the reasons I didn't stay there.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I don't fish ... much. I don't run class II ... much. But hell, I'm tempted to drive over taylor pass soon just to say hello to Mr.Shaw. 

Yeti, you sir are much more fun when you keep your mouth shut. Your acting like this is YOUR river. You are rolling over just begging to have all river access taken away. Stand up to the man or get run over.

Hell ya. BSoE lives. The legends are all true.

Bp


----------



## outbackjack (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, Well, Well. It looks like some of you have woke up again, congrats! Yeti, you are a fool and a coward. Your stupid profile shows it all. My profile shows who I am and my position has been on the Buzz and in the local papers. I hide behind nothing and noone!! I planned on posting today before I found out that there was another forum in the works. I have been very disapointed in the private boating community up to this point. Everyone talks a good show, yet only Slave has shown up to float OUR river. Dont get me wrong, locals have been floating and fishing, yet we need to show that the boating comunity is not just a bunch of hot air. Mr Shaw has told local outfitters they cannot let any of their employees float through the middle Taylor even on their own time!! This class 2 run has some of the bigest drops on the river thanks to landowners. The local sheriff has said publicly that it is not illegal to float and fish down the river!! Smile, Wave, and be polite, we can win what is coming if we band together. Come to Gunni and lets float and fish the river!!! Get ahold of me, any who are serious. Yeti, you are entilted to your opinion, however if you hide behind a false face, for all we know you are Shaw himself!!! I will be floating and fishing tomorrow for anyone interested, should get done working around 4 or 5 and head to the river!!!


----------



## spf (May 29, 2004)

Fishing the drakes on the Taylor are a civil right


----------



## Boat Hole (May 27, 2010)

*just want to say...*

it would not be a good idea to make it look like you're dragging a net


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Catch and release;

1. Catch
2. Put fish in aerated cooler/live well.
3. Release 10 miles down river.


----------



## outbackjack (Feb 10, 2010)

No need to go 10 miles, a mile down stream at the take out will work, I plan on fishing tonight, will relocate to public water.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Motion activated Cameras!!*

Where is that guy who came to the Buzz talking about nude rafting. This has his name written all over it!!

What a seriously paranoid individual.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Canada said:


> What a seriously paranoid individual.


Indeed. I wish he'd stop breathing all my air.

Welcome back,bsoe! He is alive!


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Canada said:


> Where is that guy who came to the Buzz talking about nude rafting. This has his name written all over it!!
> 
> What a seriously paranoid individual.


His handle was Boofington and yes, where is he?


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Somewhere with his old gravity-stretched junk flapping in the breeze, no doubt. He could be of use in this situation, for sure. Nothing turns the stomach like naked old dude.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Good to see to you BSOE; Hope you are well.

Yeti, unbelievably spineless. Think about it please.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice to be back. Unexplained hiatus. Started biking more and boating less. Coming back from the dark side, though.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

No doubt!!! BS, so glad to have you back. Welcome...

Yeti, you have a sad perspective on freedom. Congrats to those that challenge this. That said, do not over-do this. Feel free to flaunt all that is your right and legal, but always stay in the boundary.

Great job...


----------



## outbackjack (Feb 10, 2010)

We will never cross the line. This battle will be won by those who make no mistakes. We smile, We wave, We do not park on rocks, we do not anchor, we do not get out, we do not touch shore. We eddie out and, thanks to shaw, float and fish in his pools as long as we want. Show respect, do not argue, report any acts of aggression to the local sheriff.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

That is the creepiest pic of elvis I could find.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

I am not boofington but I'll head down there to fish naked. I may put out 3 or 4 rods on the troll, and be casting with one in each hand! I was down there 2 or 3 weeks ago, and I cannot wait to go back. Other than fishing and maybe teaching someone how to kayak why would you be on the Taylor anyway. The Taylor has great fishing, and as Tom Raper would say, "this is merica" we should float and fish freely!

YouTube - Pabst Blue Ribbon Commercial


----------

